# Christmas Candy That Can Be Made & Frozen



## zookeeper16 (May 10, 2002)

I'm looking for some quick and easy candy recipes that can be made ahead and frozen so I'm not rushed that last week before Christmas. Besides fudge, any ideas?


----------



## tonasket (Oct 20, 2004)

Peanut Clusters


8c. salted peanuts
1 pkg. white almond bark
1 pkg chocolate almond bark
1 pkg. chocolate chips

Put everything but the nuts in a roasting pan, put in oven set at 250* til everything melts. Take out of oven stir in peanuts, mix well, drop onto waxed paper by the tablespoon full. Let set up, aprox 30 min. freeze great, and makes about 200 clusters. The best recipe for these I have ever had. A requirement at my job every year that I bring these.


----------



## thebaker (Dec 2, 2009)

Just a few candies that can be ither be put in freezer or continers. 
Bon Bons
Peanut Brittle
different types of Fudge
Chocolate Truffles

Bon Bons
40 candies 

1 tub (8 ounces) COOL WHIP Whipped Topping, not thawed 
2/3 cup BAKER'S ANGEL FLAKE Coconut, plain or toasted 
1 square BAKER'S Semi-Sweet Baking Chocolate, grated 
1/2 cup PLANTERS Chopped Pecans 
1/4 cup multi-colored sprinkles 

SCOOP small balls of frozen whipped topping using small ice cream scoop, melon baller or tablespoon. Roll 10 of the balls in each of the 4 coatings. 

PLACE in single layer on wax paper-lined baking sheet or tray. 

FREEZE 1 hour or until ready to serve. Store in tightly covered container in freezer.

Size It Up:
Sweets can add enjoyment to a balanced diet, but remember to keep tabs on portions.

How To Toast Coconut:
Spread coconut into thin layer in shallow baking pan. Bake at 350 degrees F for 7 to 12 minutes or until lightly toasted, stirring occasionally.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Peppermint or Spearmint Bark

Almond bark or white choco chips (melt) 
Crushed Candies

Mix, set, break apart and put in ziplock in freezer


----------

